
Why should I buy this? (Marketing tips) - briandoll
https://www.reifyworks.com/writing/2019-02-27-why-buy-this
======
stphn2013
from the consumer point of view i like to ask does this thing solve a problem
or create an opportunity? Does it remove any salient negatives and will it
make me happier? Usually the answer to all of these is "no"!

